# Google Wallet on cm10



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't get into google wallet, it just says "your device is not yet supported"..

I have tried searching for this fix online but everytime I do, it just brings me to the famous xda thread which is a guide for getting wallet to work, but it assumes you have already gotten past this first step, AND its only for touchwiz roms... And the other things I have read say that GWallet should just work on AOSP roms...but obviously for me this is not the case. Any help would be much obliged. Thank you.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

did you try renaming your build.prop to.... Galaxy Nexus.........yakju.......maguro??


----------



## Clach02 (Jul 10, 2012)

I had good luck with changing the build.prop to the HTC_jewel and using the 2nd modified apk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I get it to set up everything, but the balance on my pre paid card says unavailable...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I get it to set up everything, but the balance on my pre paid card says unavailable...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


did you try just linking it straight to your bank card instead?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah that worked fine, but I got money on my pre paid lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

wera750 said:


> I get it to set up everything, but the balance on my pre paid card says unavailable...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Mine did this also and it randomly updated with the correct balance out of nowhere. Don't know what triggered it though..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

